# Jak zarchiwizowac system do formy stage?

## demoh

Mam zainstalowanego i skonfigurowanego gentoo na laptopie, dlugo sie meczylem by taki byl jaki jest. Niestety nie wiem jak zapisac go do formy stage zeby poprostu go wypakowac i miec go jako kopie bezpieczenstwa. Jak robie tarem to puste katalogi sa pomijane a w stage zauwazylem pliki .keep w pustych katalogach, jak takie cos zrobic? Oraz jak przy pakowaniu pominac wszystkie pliki ktore sa tworzone w pamieci komputera a nie fizycznie znajduja sie na dysku?

Z gory dzieki.

----------

## Robert W.

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Mam zainstalowanego i skonfigurowanego gentoo na laptopie, dlugo sie meczylem by taki byl jaki jest. Niestety nie wiem jak zapisac go do formy stage zeby poprostu go wypakowac i miec go jako kopie bezpieczenstwa. Jak robie tarem to puste katalogi sa pomijane a w stage zauwazylem pliki .keep w pustych katalogach, jak takie cos zrobic? Oraz jak przy pakowaniu pominac wszystkie pliki ktore sa tworzone w pamieci komputera a nie fizycznie znajduja sie na dysku?
> 
> Z gory dzieki.

 

Z poziomu innego systemu (może być LiveCD) montujesz partycję z gentoo do np /mnt/gentoo

następnie:

cd /mnt/gentoo && tar -cvjpf * /mnt/inna_partycja/gentoo.stage4.tar.bz2

----------

## demoh

Dzieki  :Smile:  oblukam co i jak i powiem czy wyszlo  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Wątek był już podobny pod hasłem backup.

Ja powiem tylko tyle, że jak się dobrze zakręcić to i rebootować nie trzeba.

----------

## demoh

Nie moge spakowac  :Sad:  zadna metoda  :Sad: 

wywala:

tar: Error is not recoverable : exiting now

Poszukam co to znaczy moze cos zle robie

----------

## sebas86

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Wątek był już podobny pod hasłem backup.
> 
> Ja powiem tylko tyle, że jak się dobrze zakręcić to i rebootować nie trzeba.

 

W sumie można albo pominąć katalogi /dev /proc i kilka innych i potem zrobić je ręcznie (głównie uzupełnić zawartość dev) lub szybciej i bez zbędnych komplikacji:

```
mount -o bind / /mnt/tmp
```

i potem spakować całą zawartość w /mnt/tmp.

 *demoh wrote:*   

> wywala:
> 
> tar: Error is not recoverable : exiting now 

 

A jak tworzysz tę paczkę?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Wątek był już podobny pod hasłem backup.
> 
> Ja powiem tylko tyle, że jak się dobrze zakręcić to i rebootować nie trzeba. 
> 
> W sumie można albo pominąć katalogi (...)

 

W sumie to można zajrzeć na gentoo-wiki, tam jest gotowe rozwiązanie.  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

jest jeszcze aplikacja mondo-rescue lub po prostu mondo (lepiej pobrac ebuildy ze strony) i sobie tym zrobic livecd do odzyskiwania systemu:)

----------

## wodzik

http://blinkeye.ch/mediawiki/index.php/GNU/Linux_System_Backup_Script_%28stage4%29

----------

## przemos

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> http://blinkeye.ch/mediawiki/index.php/GNU/Linux_System_Backup_Script_%28stage4%29

 

Co ważne - skrpyt już sprawdzony i muszę powiedzieć, że próba odzyskania systemu zakończyła się pełnym sukcesem, jednym słowem żadnych problemów po powrocie.

----------

## demoh

Wreszcie sie odwazylem zrobic backupa systemu  :Smile: 

Uruchomilem system z LiveCD i spakowalem wszystkie katalogi bez /dev i zawartosci distfiles oraz plikow w katalogu dowmowym sciaganych z internetu  :Razz: 

Wszystko na partycji zajmuje mi 8.8GB ale po wywaleniu tych plikow co wyzej to zostaje gdzies 6.2GB. Spakowalem do formatu *tar.bz2. Plik wynikowy zajmuje 1.1GB, Ladnie sie skompresowaly pliki  :Smile:  Chyba nic nie popsulo sie po drodze? Bo troche dziwne xD Bo w systemie mam Openoffice + KDEBase + XFCE + GIMP itp rzeczy  :Smile: 

Teraz pytanie:

Jak moge sprawdzic procent kompresji pliku? Tak zeby byc pewnym ze spakowal mi te 6GB bo Ark mieli i mieli bo czyta zawartosc arhiwum a mi potrzebna jest tylko jedna mala dana  :Razz:  Czytalem instrukcje obslugi bz2 ale cos jestem slepy lub tam tego nie ma  :Sad: 

Pomoze ktos?

----------

## Grosik

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Wszystko na partycji zajmuje mi 8.8GB ale po wywaleniu tych plikow co wyzej to zostaje gdzies 6.2GB. Spakowalem do formatu *tar.bz2. Plik wynikowy zajmuje 1.1GB, Ladnie sie skompresowaly pliki  Chyba nic nie popsulo sie po drodze? Bo troche dziwne xD Bo w systemie mam Openoffice + KDEBase + XFCE + GIMP itp rzeczy 
> 
> 

 

Nic sie nie popsulo. Spakowany i skompresowany system zajmuje wlasnie ok. 1,1GB. W szkole robilem taki backup i tyle wlasnie zajmowalo. System dziala bez problemu po rozpakowaniu.

----------

## manwe_

Od siebie tylko dodam, na zakończenie tematu, że lepiej do pakowania backup'ów lepiej używać 7z [oczywiście po uwcześniejszym tar'owaniu]. Do kopii systemu nie zaglądamy za często, można poświęcić więcej czasu na (roz)pakowanie, a zajmuje znacznie mniej. Backup dwóch serwerów mieszczę w ten sposób na ... 1 CD-RW   :Mr. Green:  Więcej o opcjach, w tym trybie "ultra" -> man 7z.

----------

## SlashBeast

A ja dodam od siebie, iż przełącznik "p" używany jest wyłącznie przy dearchiwizacji więc nie wiem z jakiego powodu 99% osób wklepuje go przy tworzeniu Tarballa. Amen.

----------

## przemos

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> A ja dodam od siebie, iż przełącznik "p" używany jest wyłącznie przy dearchiwizacji więc nie wiem z jakiego powodu 99% osób wklepuje go przy tworzeniu Tarballa. Amen.

 

Skąd ty takie dane bierzesz?

A propo 7z będę musiał sprawdzić, czy faktycznie taki duży wzrost stopnia kompresji. Byłoby mi to bardzo na rękę.

----------

## SlashBeast

99%? Bo widze, daj spokój ciągle widuje na Tym forum takie dodanie. Generalnie chciałem zaznaczyć iż znakomita większość osób wypowiadających się dodaje to. Ale mniejsza. Nie wazne. eot.

----------

## pawelek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A propo 7z będę musiał sprawdzić, czy faktycznie taki duży wzrost stopnia kompresji. Byłoby mi to bardzo na rękę.

 

Jak chcesz wykorzystać jego pełne możliwości, to proponuje skoczyć do sklepu po dodatkowe kostki RAMu i szybszy CPU, też nie zaszkodzi, jeśli nie chcesz spędzić tygodnia podczas robienia backupu.

----------

## przemos

 *pawelek wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> A propo 7z będę musiał sprawdzić, czy faktycznie taki duży wzrost stopnia kompresji. Byłoby mi to bardzo na rękę. 
> 
> Jak chcesz wykorzystać jego pełne możliwości, to proponuje skoczyć do sklepu po dodatkowe kostki RAMu i szybszy CPU, też nie zaszkodzi, jeśli nie chcesz spędzić tygodnia podczas robienia backupu.

 

To się chyba mija z celem - kupywać szybszy procesor i więcej RAMu tylko dla szybszej archiwizacji systemu.

----------

## pawelek

 *przemos wrote:*   

>  *pawelek wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> A propo 7z będę musiał sprawdzić, czy faktycznie taki duży wzrost stopnia kompresji. Byłoby mi to bardzo na rękę. 
> 
> Jak chcesz wykorzystać jego pełne możliwości, to proponuje skoczyć do sklepu po dodatkowe kostki RAMu i szybszy CPU, też nie zaszkodzi, jeśli nie chcesz spędzić tygodnia podczas robienia backupu. 
> ...

 

To czy się mija z celem, to już zależy od ciebie, ja tylko mówię, że jest to strasznie pamięciożerny algorytm.

Zerknij sobie do linka poniżej to zobaczysz ile RAMu zostanie użytego przy maksymalnej kompresji. Przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje, że to jest maksymalne zużycie, bo większej kompresji już nie udało mi się ustawić.

Ja osobiście używam do kompresji ok 700 MB(mam  1GB RAMu) i przyu tej operacji muszę mieć wyłączone wszystko co się da, bo o normalnej pracy można zapomnieć. Pakowanie ok 2GB danych jeśli sie nie mylę to zajmuje jakieś pół nocki przy CPU Celeron 1.7GHz. Oczywiście przu ustawieniu wyższego priorytetu dla tego procesu.

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/84296b1aca0aaf20.html

----------

## timor

Przy okazji podrzucę program partimage, czyli ghost na GPL'u. Ostatnio w firmie robie na tym skrypty do prostego przywracania systemu - działa bosko  :Smile: 

----------

## piotrus-_-pan

drobne pytanko, co oznacza 

```
tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
```

 bo nie moge tego wylapac

skrypt jest

```
tar -cf /backup/boot_$(date +%d_%m_%Y).tar /boot/
```

chodzi o to zeby zmienic najpierw katalog na / ??

pozdrawiam

----------

